# Who is Tom Bombadil?



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 12, 2020)

I found this essay that seems to have been around for a while. In summary, he believes that Tom Bombadil is Aule and Goldberry is Yavanna. While this may have been argued for or against previously, he makes some pretty good points.



Who is Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 13, 2020)

After the fairly recent and quite extensive discussion on Tom B. in this thread ...









The Bombadil Enigma


Greetings. I'm new to this forum, but a long time fan of Tolkien's works. One of my pastimes for the last several years has been looking at the various Bombadil theories. I've always found him fascinating. I finally put all of my thoughts together and expressed a tentative conclusion in a blog...




www.thetolkienforum.com





... I think you won't be able to lure me into another discussion on him anytime soon. 🥴


----------

